# Surf cup throws in the towel...well kind of!



## Gkdad1 (Oct 9, 2020)

Surf Cup - Surf Cup Sports
					

The San Diego Surf Cup continues to be the premier summer tournament for youth soccer, featuring the top teams in the nation and drawing the attention of thousands of spectators while attracting more than 500 college coaches and scouts.




					surfcupsports.com
				




Tournament going to be held in Phoenix


----------



## crush (Oct 9, 2020)

Gkdad1 said:


> Surf Cup - Surf Cup Sports
> 
> 
> The San Diego Surf Cup continues to be the premier summer tournament for youth soccer, featuring the top teams in the nation and drawing the attention of thousands of spectators while attracting more than 500 college coaches and scouts.
> ...


Bummer it wasnt in August.  Were going to miss this one and never play in another Surf Cup.  Next summer were out of here on a long deserved vacation.  One month get away.  Have fun everyone and I truly hope its a big hit and maybe it will be the first big tournament colleges can see recruits. I truly want everyone to be able to play soccer, even if it's in AZ.


----------



## ToonArmy (Oct 9, 2020)

Happy new year


----------



## chiefs (Oct 9, 2020)

Gkdad1 said:


> Surf Cup - Surf Cup Sports
> 
> 
> The San Diego Surf Cup continues to be the premier summer tournament for youth soccer, featuring the top teams in the nation and drawing the attention of thousands of spectators while attracting more than 500 college coaches and scouts.
> ...


Is this the foreshadow for the big leagues to move to Zona/Nevada even next year?  I think so but we will see.  All fallen apart since Igar told off numnuts Gavin.


----------



## Glitterhater (Oct 9, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Is this the foreshadow for the big leagues to move to Zona/Nevada even next year?  I think so but we will see.  All fallen apart since Igar told off numnuts Gavin.


Numnuts is such a "Dad" word, lol! My Dad said that all the time. And if this happens, you'll see even more families drop off due to the extensive extra travel. Such a mess, and a shame.


----------



## oh canada (Oct 9, 2020)

Are there really that many families that desperate for a soccer tournament to give up their xmas or New Year holidays?  MLS, ECNL and other leagues already have showcases scheduled  outside CA so plenty of opportunity to be seen.  This is Surf desperate for income - ignore the altruistic angle they're pitching.  I'm sure there will be a mandatory stay in sponsored hotel requirement too.


----------



## happy9 (Oct 9, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Are there really that many families that desperate for a soccer tournament to give up their xmas or New Year holidays?  MLS, ECNL and other leagues already have showcases scheduled  outside CA so plenty of opportunity to be seen.  This is Surf desperate for income - ignore the altruistic angle they're pitching.  I'm sure there will be a mandatory stay in sponsored hotel requirement too.


The answer is yes.  And not everyone plays in the MLS, ECNL.  Teams will show, just like they flock to SOCAL every year for thanksgiving.  Livin the 'rona' life.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 9, 2020)

Damn. I said as a joke in some other thread that surf cup would be moving to AZ or UT. I never thought it would really happen. 
Does surf even have an affiliate in AZ?

Have fun.  We’ll be skiing somewhere.


----------



## crush (Oct 10, 2020)

My sweet sweet DD has been playing soccer on Thanksgiving and News Years for a long time until two years ago.  I will say I never had to twist her arm to go play in New Years Eagles Classic in Camarillo or Surf Thanksgiving in Oceanside.  The kicker is her bday is Jan 4th.  You all know how much I love Surf Cup.  AZ Surf Cup is not Surf Cup.  Dates of Jan 1st-Jan 4th was going to be a hard sell because their is no way I'm going and I had a hunch what my dd would say.  Drive back in a rush for 6 hours through the dessert on your 17th bday is a hard sell on any teenager.

Dad:  Hi honey.  Guess what?
DD:  What now daddy
Dad: Surf Cup is going to be in AZ to kickoff 2021 soccer.  It's going to be played Jan 1st thru the.... ((dd jumps in quickly))
DD: No!!!!!!!!

I did find this cool road trip video to AZ and all the cool places you can visit that some might find helpful.  With everyone heading to AZ to find a soccer game or tournaments now, you might as well visit all the cool places in the dessert.  Slow the drive and enjoy


----------



## Copa9 (Oct 10, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Are there really that many families that desperate for a soccer tournament to give up their xmas or New Year holidays?  MLS, ECNL and other leagues already have showcases scheduled  outside CA so plenty of opportunity to be seen.  This is Surf desperate for income - ignore the altruistic angle they're pitching.  I'm sure there will be a mandatory ?  stay in sponsored hotel requirement too.


Will college coaches really give up their New Year's holiday and travel to see a few games???


----------



## Chalklines (Oct 10, 2020)

You'll need to drive since LAX and John Wayne during peak flu season will be jammed packed unless you're going to be that asshole parent who decides to risk the health of the entire team to save a few hours. 

LOL @ those travel dates


----------



## crush (Oct 10, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> You'll need to drive since LAX and John Wayne during peak flu season will be jammed packed unless you're going to be that asshole parent who decides to risk the health of the entire team to save a few hours.
> 
> LOL @ those travel dates


The big sell is they talked with many of the coaches and they say the show must go on.  If the dark period is lifted, the timing is perfect for many and what's not to like about that.  If my dd said yes, my wife would drive this time or she could go with friends.  So many 2021, 2022 and 2023 not committed and because of the pandemic or plandemic ((allegedly)) their is a huge back log and many kids not signed so this is a good thing for many and no reason to rain on someone else's desire to play soccer.  I drove to AZ for the Cactus Cup and some said that was a waist of time. It was a shot in the arm and that's all my dd needed to feel normal again.  New Years Eve drive to AZ is just not something I could personally handle emotionally and I know my limits.  Plus, do you know how many tournaments and showcases are scheduled or hoping to be played after Nov 3rd?


----------



## Glitterhater (Oct 10, 2020)

Know lots of teams from Norcal heading to Vegas for Mayors Cup early December. I can't imagine those same teams turning around and heading to AZ just a few weeks later. For Norcal, AZ is too long of a drive. Most are driving to Vegas to avoid plane rides.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 10, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Are there really that many families that desperate for a soccer tournament to give up their xmas or New Year holidays?  MLS, ECNL and other leagues already have showcases scheduled  outside CA so plenty of opportunity to be seen.  This is Surf desperate for income - ignore the altruistic angle they're pitching.  I'm sure there will be a mandatory stay in sponsored hotel requirement too.


My dd was jumping up and down, trying every possible lever to get parents to say she can go. 

I dont think she cares when it is, or whether it comes with an overpriced hotel room.  She'd volunteer for a 6am game on Christmas day at this point.


----------



## crush (Oct 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> *My dd was jumping up and down, trying every possible lever to get parents to say she can go.*
> 
> I dont think she cares when it is, or whether it comes with an overpriced hotel room.  She'd volunteer for a 6am game on Christmas day at this point.


Love it and true goat right there!  I know we have lot's of new dads and mons with u-litties joining the forum lately and I want to extend an olive branch of sage youth soccer wisdom to my new friends.  Dad 4, this is when you need to intervene and just say. "no!"  I was such a people pleaser and I couldn't say no to anyone.  Every week, her old big club wanted to borrow her for this tournament and that tournament.  It was fun, but it was also way too much.  So, just say no!!!


----------



## dad4 (Oct 10, 2020)

crush said:


> Love it and true goat right there!  I know we have lot's of new dads and mons with u-litties joining the forum lately and I want to extend an olive branch of sage youth soccer wisdom to my new friends.  Dad 4, this is when you need to intervene and just say. "no!"  I was such a people pleaser and I couldn't say no to anyone.  Every week, her old big club wanted to borrow her for this tournament and that tournament.  It was fun, but it was also way too much.  So, just say no!!!


Agree with you that too many games is a bad thing.

But we will probably vote yes when they ask us.  I'll be the guy in the haz-mat suit and binoculars.


----------



## crush (Oct 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Agree with you that too many games is a bad thing.
> 
> But we will probably vote yes when they ask us.  I'll be the guy in the haz-mat suit and binoculars.


New way to watch your goat play soccer.  $10 a person and the view is amazing.  Safe for all and the best part, no mask required if you all came together in the same van.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 10, 2020)

I hate saying this, but I did told you so


----------



## crush (Oct 11, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I hate saying this, but I did told you so


BS, meaning you dont hate saying that   I was wrong Eagle and you were right and I give you mad props brah.  Good call.  It was my hope with in me that hoped for at least a September Cup but no way in hell that was going to happen.  No one got Surf AZ though, right?  That came out of nowhere and no way we going to play in AZ for Surf.  Happy Sunday to you Eagle and the family......


----------



## oh canada (Oct 11, 2020)

I can understand going if you have an uncommitted 2021, 2022 grad.  2023 grads will be too early now that existing college players get an extra year of eligibility.  All others going are more for the parents than the kids.  Use the time and money to do something extra special with/for your kids, especially in this crazy time.  Say "bye" to 2020 with its lessons of family first in mind (pandemic, Kobe, fires, Floyd, etc.) Soccer will be here for years to come.  If you play for Surf, you don't have a choice (bummer).  If you play for all other clubs, you do.


----------



## Soccer4evr (Oct 11, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Are there really that many families that desperate for a soccer tournament to give up their xmas or New Year holidays?  MLS, ECNL and other leagues already have showcases scheduled  outside CA so plenty of opportunity to be seen.  This is Surf desperate for income - ignore the altruistic angle they're pitching.  I'm sure there will be a mandatory stay in sponsored hotel requirement too.


My DD's team lost two players who are moving to states where competitive soccer is a go. One is moving to Texas, the other to Georgia. So, if families are willing to move to play soccer, they are certainly willing to give up one holiday for their DD's to play.


----------



## watfly (Oct 11, 2020)

oh canada said:


> I can understand going if you have an uncommitted 2021, 2022 grad.  2023 grads will be too early now that existing college players get an extra year of eligibility.  All others going are more for the parents than the kids.  Use the time and money to do something extra special with/for your kids, especially in this crazy time.  Say "bye" to 2020 with its lessons of family first in mind (pandemic, Kobe, fires, Floyd, etc.) Soccer will be here for years to come.  If you play for Surf, you don't have a choice (bummer).  If you play for all other clubs, you do.


I realize telling other people what to do is a popular trend particularly in the days of Covid, but families have different motivations that aren't necessarily 100% soccer related.  We've traveled all over the US and once overseas for soccer and bmx racing.  Its about the experience for us, can't say we remember a score or result  of a game.  We do remember the laughs with parents, kids bonding, the cool places visited and the family memories.  You get out of a soccer trip what you put into it and for us its usually not related to soccer.


----------



## dawson (Oct 11, 2020)

watfly said:


> I realize telling other people what to do is a popular trend particularly in the days of Covid, but families have different motivations that aren't necessarily 100% soccer related.  We've traveled all over the US and once overseas for soccer and bmx racing.  Its about the experience for us, can't say we remember a score or result  of a game.  We do remember the laughs with parents, kids bonding, the cool places visited and the family memories.  You get out of a soccer trip what you put into it and for us its usually not related to soccer.


I agree 100% with watfly . Do what you think is right for YOUR family. This is still a free country and you have a choice. 
Listen to other opinions but don't let them shame you into thinking that you should be doing something different then what YOU want to do.

It's OK  to put soccer first over vacation or many other things.  Every family is different and some families get more enjoyment and satisfaction
from  soccer then doing so called "extra special things" with their kids. ( that for some kids may never actually happen ) 

Its amazing , you look how some of these posts are written and you get the distinct impression they are trying to 
persuade you not to go to a soccer event because some how that will make you a bad parent . Ignore them and 
do what you feel is best for YOUR family even if it's going to a soccer event.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 11, 2020)

Telling other people what to is is trendy because we are in the middle of an infectious disease outbreak.

I don’t care if you smoke, eat fried food, drink excessively, play violent video games, watch porn, or bungee jump.  None of that is any of my business.  

However, if your actions raise serious health risks for other people, then your “freedom of choice” argument is full of shit.   

Freedom of choice depends on the degree to which the activity is risky to other people.  I do have freedom of choice to drive.  I don’t have freedom of choice to drive drunk.  I have freedom of choice to shoot a rifle at a shooting range.  I do not have freedom of choice to shoot randomly in the air in a city.  The difference is risk, and it matters.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 11, 2020)

Really think going to a soccer tournament is completely different than going to Sturgis or a college football game or and indoor function with 10+ people.  A soccer game with Masks for fans not a huge deal.  

My wife loves driving trips.  Loves watching soccer.  Loves watching our daughter play.   My kid enjoys playing soccer and spending time with her teammates.   Heck, we were considering driving to Tulsa for a tournament.   So if our team were to choose to go to Surf Cup we would be there.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 11, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I don’t care if you smoke, eat fried food, drink excessively, play violent video games, watch porn, or bungee jump.  None of that is any of my business.


A bit off topic but as we head towards universal health care do we have to start worrying about smoking drinking obesity since all those factors would drive up health costs?


----------



## crush (Oct 11, 2020)

dawson said:


> I agree 100% with watfly . Do what you think is right for YOUR family. This is still a free country and you have a choice.
> Listen to other opinions but don't let them shame you into thinking that you should be doing something different then what YOU want to do.
> 
> It's OK  to put soccer first over vacation or many other things.  Every family is different and some families get more enjoyment and satisfaction
> ...


Hip hip hooray!!!  Well written Dawson.  We should be able to be as free as we want to be.  The guilt some folks project on others is getting way out of hand.  This is America, home of the free and land of the brave.  Let's not forget that.  My dd is the one who said no to Surf in AZ.  I couldnt make her go even if I dreamed it as a family vacation.  If my dd told me, "please, please daddy, please take me to Surf Cup in AZ Jan 1st thru the 4th," then I would probably do it because I help my dd do what she wants.  If my 19 year old son added, "please, please pops, let's take a family vacation to AZ for Surf Cup so I can watch my sister play her 1,000th soccer game of her illustrious career," then it would be our little family vacation and no one else vacation and they can make fun and mock all they want   Live life to the fullest is my motto.  I personally think the family vacation thing for out of state soccer tournaments works only when kids are super young.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 11, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Really think going to a soccer tournament is completely different than going to Sturgis or a college football game or and indoor function with 10+ people.  A soccer game with Masks for fans not a huge deal.
> 
> My wife loves driving trips.  Loves watching soccer.  Loves watching our daughter play.   My kid enjoys playing soccer and spending time with her teammates.   Heck, we were considering driving to Tulsa for a tournament.   So if our team were to choose to go to Surf Cup we would be there.


I agree.  An outdoor soccer game with masks and distance is reasonable, because the risk is limited.

If the mask is a chin strap, parents all cluster at midfield, and everyone goes to a restaurant together, then it is higher risk and no longer reasonable.


----------



## TOSDCI (Oct 11, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Telling other people what to is is trendy because we are in the middle of an infectious disease outbreak.
> 
> I don’t care if you smoke, eat fried food, drink excessively, play violent video games, watch porn, or bungee jump.  None of that is any of my business.
> 
> ...


The science says that outdoor activities have minimal risk of transmission.  That's why we are eating at restaurants on outdoor patios because it's "safe".   Instead of following the science and opening up California for at least league play (with reasonable restrictions), we are now driving to AZ.  It is actually more a risk of exposure traveling back and forth to AZ then doing the same activity in CA.  Those that do not feel comfortable with playing, don't play.  Those that accept the risk, let us move forward.


----------



## watfly (Oct 11, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Telling other people what to is is trendy because we are in the middle of an infectious disease outbreak.
> 
> I don’t care if you smoke, eat fried food, drink excessively, play violent video games, watch porn, or bungee jump.  None of that is any of my business.
> 
> ...


I know you genuinely believe that and are sincere but my legal personal decisions are none of your business and my soccer decisions have zero impact on you.  Some people just cant help projecting there own fears on to other peoples rational behavior.  We used to call it being sanctimonious, now its called virtue signaling. Everytime the going gets rough we can't force everyone to change their behavior to accommodate those with the lowest risk tolerances.  Covid is serious but the risk of your health being seriously impacted is remote as evidenced by the actual data.  Furthermore the chance of getting Covid is overwhelmingly influenced by your OWN behavior and very little by other people's behavior.  That's why you have two legs to make your own CHOICE to stay 6 feet away from others and wear a mask.  I will be wearing a mask in public indoor spaces as well.  For our family we've made the decision that the risk to our mental health of remaining isolated is far greater than the risk of Covid.  My 88 year old mom has made the same decision.  Please keep your opinion of someone else's family's decisions to yourself like your mama taught you growing up.


----------



## Soccer Bum 06 (Oct 11, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> A bit off topic but as we head towards universal health care do we have to start worrying about smoking drinking obesity since all those factors would drive up health costs?


Do you see the future? Government gives you health care, now they can tell you what to eat, drink, what activities you may or may not do what care you receive. They are already telling businesses where in their store they can sell a candy bar or how much soda during one purchase can be made. Can you see what is coming?  Be careful with your freedoms. Don’t take them for granted and if I want to drive to Arizona or Timbucktoo for my kid to play soccer that is my decision. Love dad4 and his guilt trips but they are not for the free people.


----------



## crush (Oct 11, 2020)

No more guilt trips!!!!


----------



## Footy30 (Oct 11, 2020)

I saw the date change and I was surprised, then I wasn't. I remember one year at ODP Hoffman said at the last day of training before they announced who made the team that if ever there was a time to spend time with your family or vacation or playing a soccer game to choose the vacation/family. I agree that everyone should do what is best for their family and if that means traveling to AZ for Surf Cup, then enjoy!! Thanksgiving soccer tournaments have been part of our lives for years, so I don't want to sound like a hypocrite, but I do think with everything going on with soccer and COVID it's pretty selfish of Surf Cup to move it out of state ( I know families who can't go due to travel costs) but whatever it is what it is. Good Luck to all the teams attending!!  Sorry @crush I know you had your heart set on it, but I'm sure you'll have a great time as a family celebrating your dd birthday and enjoying the holidays


----------



## Glitterhater (Oct 11, 2020)

The travel costs (if CA does not relax,) are going to insurmountable for many. Especially if you have multiple children in different stages (littles/bigs,) because then you aren't likely to even kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Soccer4evr (Oct 11, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Telling other people what to is is trendy because we are in the middle of an infectious disease outbreak.
> 
> I don’t care if you smoke, eat fried food, drink excessively, play violent video games, watch porn, or bungee jump.  None of that is any of my business.
> 
> ...


I have the freedom to go out and you have the freedom to stay in. I'm not afraid for my DD to play a sport she loves and a sport she wants to play now. She is missing out on a lot because of politics not science.


----------



## watfly (Oct 11, 2020)

QUOTE="Glitterhater, post: 363169, member: 7620"]
The travel costs (if CA does not relax,) are going to insurmountable for many. Especially if you have multiple children in different stages (littles/bigs,) because then you aren't likely to even kill two birds with one stone.
[/QUOTE]
Which further separates the haves from the have nots.  Banning youth sports disproportionately  hurts disadvantaged families.


----------



## notintheface (Oct 12, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> A bit off topic but as we head towards universal health care do we have to start worrying about smoking drinking obesity since all those factors would drive up health costs?


You already see this-- most health insurers give you a discount if you opt into a more detailed body scan to make sure you aren't smoking, drinking too much, etc.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 12, 2020)

crush said:


> BS, meaning you dont hate saying that   I was wrong Eagle and you were right and I give you mad props brah.  Good call.  It was my hope with in me that hoped for at least a September Cup but no way in hell that was going to happen.  No one got Surf AZ though, right?  That came out of nowhere and no way we going to play in AZ for Surf.  Happy Sunday to you Eagle and the family......


Actually the very 1st time they postponed Surf Cup, I said why don't they have it in UT or NV or AZ?
It turn out I was right on 
Utah would be the best option since they have Surf there. Not sure why AZ was picked. Must be the weather.


----------



## Glitterhater (Oct 12, 2020)

With Surf moving to AZ, that means that Surf itself makes money while the city of SD loses out. Wonder how they feel about that!


----------



## dad4 (Oct 12, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Actually the very 1st time they postponed Surf Cup, I said why don't they have it in UT or NV or AZ?
> It turn out I was right on
> Utah would be the best option since they have Surf there. Not sure why AZ was picked. Must be the weather.


Does Utah Surf have enough high quality fields to host a major event?  

Also not a lot of long weekends in Sept/Oct.  And not a lot of warm Utah days in Nov/Dec/Jan.  They would have had to keep the original August dates and move it out of state immediately.   Would have been prescient if they had.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Does Utah Surf have enough high quality fields to host a major event?
> 
> Also not a lot of long weekends in Sept/Oct.  And not a lot of warm Utah days in Nov/Dec/Jan.  They would have had to keep the original August dates and move it out of state immediately.   Would have been prescient if they had.


My assumption would be the field cost. They were hoping to use San Diego until they knew they can't.


----------



## notintheface (Oct 12, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> With Surf moving to AZ, that means that Surf itself makes money while the city of SD loses out. Wonder how they feel about that!


I'm sure Oceanside, which makes almost all of their revenue from ticketing Marines who drive too quickly, does not care that much about losing hotel room taxes for those two weekends.


----------



## Glitterhater (Oct 12, 2020)

notintheface said:


> I'm sure Oceanside, which makes almost all of their revenue from ticketing Marines who drive too quickly, does not care that much about losing hotel room taxes for those two weekends.


I just remember seeing some ticker on Surf's website tracking how much revenue they generated for the city.


----------



## oh canada (Oct 13, 2020)

Soccer4evr said:


> My DD's team lost two players who are moving to states where competitive soccer is a go. One is moving to Texas, the other to Georgia. So, if families are willing to move to play soccer, they are certainly willing to give up one holiday for their DD's to play.


Prior to Covid, we lost our sense of balance re the importance of youth sports.  Much of that was due to the clubs extending seasons to 11 months of the year, holding tryouts earlier and earlier, raising fees, increasing travel and tournament play, creating an environment that encouraged FOMO, and demanding more and more of our kids' time.  Post-Covid, let's not let the clubs bring us back to those unenlightened times.  Even only 20 years ago, the environment was more rational.

As an educator, I see all of these kids spending so much time hyper-focused on soccer (or, pick your sport) and wonder, by doing so, how many are passing on becoming the next RGB, ACB or Musk.  Time for both?  Unrealistic.


----------



## chiefs (Oct 13, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Prior to Covid, we lost our sense of balance re the importance of youth sports.  Much of that was due to the clubs extending seasons to 11 months of the year, holding tryouts earlier and earlier, raising fees, increasing travel and tournament play, creating an environment that encouraged FOMO, and demanding more and more of our kids' time.  Post-Covid, let's not let the clubs bring us back to those unenlightened times.  Even only 20 years ago, the environment was more rational.
> 
> As an educator, I see all of these kids spending so much time hyper-focused on soccer (or, pick your sport) and wonder, by doing so, how many are passing on becoming the next RGB, ACB or Musk.  Time for both?  Unrealistic.


Please don’t tell us what is best for kids as an educator; most educators have shown their true colors in times of need (yellow); individual freedoms are being destroyed; kids are killing themselves and are taking drugs at an all time high.  In the middle of a unnecessary shutdown that has created immense stress on families, ban soccer?  Just sick.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Oct 13, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Please don’t tell us what is best for kids as an educator; most educators have shown their true colors in times of need (yellow); individual freedoms are being destroyed; kids are killing themselves and are taking drugs at an all time high.  In the middle of a unnecessary shutdown that has created immense stress on families, ban soccer?  Just sick.


Seriousley?  Educators are the evil empire now?  In our School district they surveyed, 9,000parents and only 48% wanted hybrid while the other 50% wanted remote.        The fact is there's alot of parents still afraid and would rather have their kids stay at home. I dont agree with this option but we have to respect others. 

If kids are taking drugs, that's on you as a parent!!! 

I do agree that some parents are going crazy taking their kids often to out of state tournaments.  I heard a team that's been in AZ 3 weekends over the past month playing soccer.  It's their right to do this but that's a lot of time wasted traveling just to play soccer.


----------



## watfly (Oct 13, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> In our School district they surveyed, 9,000parents and only 48% wanted hybrid while the other 50% wanted remote.


I want kids back in school and I was a huge proponent for any number of days of in-person.  However, at some schools, like my sons middle school, the hybrid is a complete joke and he is back to 100% online learning.  Hybrid was half ass online and half ass in-person which makes a full ass for the education.


----------



## EOTL (Oct 13, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Please don’t tell us what is best for kids as an educator; most educators have shown their true colors in times of need (yellow); individual freedoms are being destroyed; kids are killing themselves and are taking drugs at an all time high.  In the middle of a unnecessary shutdown that has created immense stress on families, ban soccer?  Just sick.


Since when does “individual freedom” require others being forced to do something they don’t want to do? You are confusing the term “individual freedom” with “do what I want”, which is the exact opposite of individual freedom you idiot. Oh, and individual freedom also requires personal responsibility. If your kids are taking drugs or considering suicide, that is your fault. Get your s**t together snowflake. Be a parent. They need a good example in these difficult times.


----------



## Spfister (Oct 13, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Prior to Covid, we lost our sense of balance re the importance of youth sports.  Much of that was due to the clubs extending seasons to 11 months of the year, holding tryouts earlier and earlier, raising fees, increasing travel and tournament play, creating an environment that encouraged FOMO, and demanding more and more of our kids' time.  Post-Covid, let's not let the clubs bring us back to those unenlightened times.  Even only 20 years ago, the environment was more rational.
> 
> As an educator, I see all of these kids spending so much time hyper-focused on soccer (or, pick your sport) and wonder, by doing so, how many are passing on becoming the next RGB, ACB or Musk.  Time for both?  Unrealistic.


Better lazer focused on their sport than sitting on their asses and on their phones all day. Also keeps them physically healthy and an incentive to stay away vaping etc.


----------



## Spfister (Oct 13, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Since when does “individual freedom” require others being forced to do something they don’t want to do? You are confusing the term “individual freedom” with “do what I want”, which is the exact opposite of individual freedom you idiot. Oh, and individual freedom also requires personal responsibility. If your kids are taking drugs or considering suicide, that is your fault. Get your s**t together snowflake. Be a parent. They need a good example in these difficult times.


No one is forcing teachers to teach  They are free to leave their job. They were hired to do a job which is to educate and teach children that is not being done via online learning and an effective manner. If they don’t like it, they can quit just like if I don’t like what is being asked of me for my job where I have to go into my place of business, I can quit. But you know what I’ve done… I’ve gotten myself in shape in the last six months, my immunity, I take vitamins and minerals and anything I can do in case I get this disease to fight it. That said, I believe that school should do whatever they can within reasonable need to make sure that their educators feel safe and are protected as much as possible. Just like restaurants do with their workers, grocery stores do with their workers, medical facilities do with their workers and essential other businesses do with their workers. Teachers are essential… They tell us that all the time when they are begging for more money right? They’re not disposable right? That  said, I believe that school should do whatever they can within reasonable need to make sure that their educators feel safe and are protected as much as possible. Just like restaurants do with their workers, grocery stores do with their workers, medical facilities do with their workers and other essential other businesses do with their workers.


----------



## espola (Oct 13, 2020)

Spfister said:


> No one is forcing teachers to teach  They are free to leave their job. They were hired to do a job which is to educate and teach children that is not being done via online learning and an effective manner. If they don’t like it, they can quit just like if I don’t like what is being asked of me for my job where I have to go into my place of business, I can quit. But you know what I’ve done… I’ve gotten myself in shape in the last six months, my immunity, I take vitamins and minerals and anything I can do in case I get this disease to fight it. That said, I believe that school should do whatever they can within reasonable need to make sure that their educators feel safe and are protected as much as possible. Just like restaurants do with their workers, grocery stores do with their workers, medical facilities do with their workers and essential other businesses do with their workers. Teachers are essential… They tell us that all the time when they are begging for more money right? They’re not disposable right? That  said, I believe that school should do whatever they can within reasonable need to make sure that their educators feel safe and are protected as much as possible. Just like restaurants do with their workers, grocery stores do with their workers, medical facilities do with their workers and other essential other businesses do with their workers.


Try that again using half as many words.


----------



## EOTL (Oct 13, 2020)

Spfister said:


> No one is forcing teachers to teach  They are free to leave their job. They were hired to do a job which is to educate and teach children that is not being done via online learning and an effective manner. If they don’t like it, they can quit just like if I don’t like what is being asked of me for my job where I have to go into my place of business, I can quit. But you know what I’ve done… I’ve gotten myself in shape in the last six months, my immunity, I take vitamins and minerals and anything I can do in case I get this disease to fight it. That said, I believe that school should do whatever they can within reasonable need to make sure that their educators feel safe and are protected as much as possible. Just like restaurants do with their workers, grocery stores do with their workers, medical facilities do with their workers and essential other businesses do with their workers. Teachers are essential… They tell us that all the time when they are begging for more money right? They’re not disposable right? That  said, I believe that school should do whatever they can within reasonable need to make sure that their educators feel safe and are protected as much as possible. Just like restaurants do with their workers, grocery stores do with their workers, medical facilities do with their workers and other essential other businesses do with their workers.


Yes, schools are doing what they can to make sure their teachers are safe. It’s called online education.  If you don’t like it, do what you say and quit. Use your “individual freedom“ to homeschool. Or pay for one of the many companies that are handling online education better than your kids’ apparently crappy school district.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 13, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yes, schools are doing what they can to make sure their teachers are safe. It’s called online education.  If you don’t like it, do what you say and quit. Use your “individual freedom“ to homeschool. Or pay for one of the many companies that are handling online education better than your kids’ apparently crappy school district.


Unions are keeping California teachers out of the classrooms, not Teachers.


----------



## EOTL (Oct 13, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Unions are keeping California teachers out of the classrooms, not Teachers.


That’s right. I forget sometimes that unions don’t represent the interests of their members. It’s all a big money grab and a conspiracy. They’re probably in cahoots with all the youth soccer moguls.

Man, you are persistent in your refusal to take responsibility for your children’s success. You better get back to your Recall Newsom booth outside Target.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 13, 2020)

EOTL said:


> That’s right. I forget sometimes that unions don’t represent the interests of their members. It’s all a big money grab and a conspiracy. They’re probably in cahoots with all the youth soccer moguls.
> 
> Man, you are persistent in your refusal to take responsibility for your children’s success. You better get back to your Recall Newsom booth outside Target.


Have you ever actually been part of a union?

I have.  The election was sprung on us with absolutely no notice that it was happening.  No chance for anyone to run, other than the candidate they wanted us to vote for.

Represent the membership?  Nope.  More like leeches.


----------



## EOTL (Oct 13, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Have you ever actually been part of a union?
> 
> I have.  The election was sprung on us with absolutely no notice that it was happening.  No chance for anyone to run, other than the candidate they wanted us to vote for.
> 
> Represent the membership?  Nope.  More like leeches.


Your personal experience on one occasion was not ideal for you, therefore all unions are corrupt. I see.


----------



## espola (Oct 13, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Have you ever actually been part of a union?
> 
> I have.  The election was sprung on us with absolutely no notice that it was happening.  No chance for anyone to run, other than the candidate they wanted us to vote for.
> 
> Represent the membership?  Nope.  More like leeches.


Which union?


----------



## oh canada (Oct 13, 2020)

Spfister said:


> Better lazer focused on their sport than sitting on their asses and on their phones all day. Also keeps them physically healthy and an incentive to stay away vaping etc.


If it's only a binary choice for your kids (sports or screens), that's your fault and exactly my point.  We teachers (this one is teaching in-person btw) try our best to motivate kids at school to spark interest in many different areas.  But if the potential future scientist is only getting "laser-focus" and positive reinforcement for their sport achievements at home (not to mention all those holiday weekends on the pitch), well then I guess we'll have another college grad looking to coach youth soccer.


----------



## lafalafa (Oct 13, 2020)

Others are apparently moving there rest of the year tournaments like the major ones around Thanksgiving to out of state venues also  

San diego tourism is going to have to open a Arizona Branch or something to give me people directions and booking info.  November night are now Tucson nights and you drive until the 10 ends look for some lighten fields and ask yourself where the heck am I?


----------



## dad4 (Oct 13, 2020)

espola said:


> Which union?


CTA.  Absolutely no interest in representing anyone but the older folks near retirement.  So the contract paid peanuts to young teachers, in return for better health care and pensions for those soon to retire.


----------



## espola (Oct 13, 2020)

dad4 said:


> CTA.  Absolutely no interest in representing anyone but the older folks near retirement.  So the contract paid peanuts to young teachers, in return for better health care and pensions for those soon to retire.


Aren't pensions always for those who retire?


----------



## Copa9 (Oct 13, 2020)

crush said:


> The big sell is they talked with many of the coaches and they say the show must go on.  If the dark period is lifted, the timing is perfect for many and what's not to like about that.  If my dd said yes, my wife would drive this time or she could go with friends.  So many 2021, 2022 and 2023 not committed and because of the pandemic or plandemic ((allegedly)) their is a huge back log and many kids not signed so this is a good thing for many and no reason to rain on someone else's desire to play soccer.  I drove to AZ for the Cactus Cup and some said that was a waist of time. It was a shot in the arm and that's all my dd needed to feel normal again.  New Years Eve drive to AZ is just not something I could personally handle emotionally and I know my limits.  Plus, do you know how many tournaments and showcases are scheduled or hoping to be played after Nov 3rd?


Info only, 2023 can't commit until next June 16.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 13, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Please don’t tell us what is best for kids as an educator; most educators have shown their true colors in times of need (yellow); individual freedoms are being destroyed; kids are killing themselves and are taking drugs at an all time high.  In the middle of a unnecessary shutdown that has created immense stress on families, ban soccer?  Just sick.





watfly said:


> I want kids back in school and I was a huge proponent for any number of days of in-person.  However, at some schools, like my sons middle school, the hybrid is a complete joke and he is back to 100% online learning.  Hybrid was half ass online and half ass in-person which makes a full ass for the education.


Posted this in August from a post made by Watfly regarding UTLA. Highlighted the segment that pertains here.
"As an educator I do think UTLA's demands are over the top. At one time I worked for LAUSD. Its a big machine. However, most teacher unions are not like UTLA. Not even close. Nor do they make demands like UTLA. My union works directly with the community, the district and the teachers. It's as transparent as it can be and essentially tries to avoid politics as much as possible. *When statements are made about districts not able to open because of unions take into account its just not the unions. It is a collective. State government, local government, a district, etc... "*


----------



## crush (Oct 13, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Info only, 2023 can't commit until next June 16.


2023 should be good unless they have 5 or six years worth of players staying around.  Choose wisely for sure


----------



## crush (Oct 13, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Posted this in August from a post made by Watfly regarding UTLA. Highlighted the segment that pertains here.
> "As an educator I do think UTLA's demands are over the top. At one time I worked for LAUSD. Its a big machine. However, most teacher unions are not like UTLA. Not even close. Nor do they make demands like UTLA. My union works directly with the community, the district and the teachers. It's as transparent as it can be and essentially tries to avoid politics as much as possible. *When statements are made about districts not able to open because of unions take into account its just not the unions. It is a collective. State government, local government, a district, etc... "*


One of my best friends is super conservative and hates what is going on.  However, he has duck tape over his mouth because he only has 5 years left before he retires.  Those lunch rooms can be gnarly if you share what you really believe.  Shhhhhhhhhhh and keep in line and then retire with 90% for the rest of your life is all he is about.  Keep the peace by shutting up and have zero opinion.  Shhhhhhh or else!!!!!


----------



## EOTL (Oct 13, 2020)

oh canada said:


> If it's only a binary choice for your kids (sports or screens), that's your fault and exactly my point.  We teachers (this one is teaching in-person btw) try our best to motivate kids at school to spark interest in many different areas.  But if the potential future scientist is only getting "laser-focus" and positive reinforcement for their sport achievements at home (not to mention all those holiday weekends on the pitch), well then I guess we'll have another college grad looking to coach youth soccer.


This guy is making sense.


----------



## Copa9 (Oct 13, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Please don’t tell us what is best for kids as an educator; most educators have shown their true colors in times of need (yellow); individual freedoms are being destroyed; kids are killing themselves and are taking drugs at an all time high.  In the middle of a unnecessary shutdown that has created immense stress on families, ban soccer?  Just sick.


Sadly, kids killing themselves is not new.  Are you just finding this out?  Drugs are rampant everywhere and always have been.  Just ask a college student or a high school student. Shitty attitudes by adults can influence a child's stress level. Certainly a lot to think about.


----------



## crush (Oct 13, 2020)

oh canada said:


> If it's only a binary choice for your kids (sports or screens), that's your fault and exactly my point.  We teachers (this one is teaching in-person btw) try our best to motivate kids at school to spark interest in many different areas.  But if the potential future scientist is only getting "laser-focus" and positive reinforcement for their sport achievements at home (not to mention all those holiday weekends on the pitch), well then I guess we'll have another college grad looking to coach youth soccer.


Here's my advice teacher from Canada.  Mine your own business and focus on teaching the subject at hand.  My kid can play all sports or just one sport.  If she wants to ball full time and go pro, keep your opinion to yourself unless she ask you for your thoughts.  Pro girls soccer player and dont tell her she cant or she just might.


----------



## Copa9 (Oct 13, 2020)

crush said:


> One of my best friends is super conservative and hates what is going on.  However, he has duck tape over his mouth because he only has 5 years left before he retires.  Those lunch rooms can be gnarly if you share what you really believe.  Shhhhhhhhhhh and keep in line and then retire with 90% for the rest of your life is all he is about.  Keep the peace by shutting up and have zero opinion.  Shhhhhhh or else!!!!!
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 13, 2020)

crush said:


> One of my best friends is super conservative and hates what is going on.  However, he has duck tape over his mouth because he only has 5 years left before he retires.  Those lunch rooms can be gnarly if you share what you really believe.  Shhhhhhhhhhh and keep in line and then retire with 90% for the rest of your life is all he is about.  Keep the peace by shutting up and have zero opinion.  Shhhhhhh or else!!!!!


No teacher retires with 90%. Its more like 65-70%. If they do, its because they supplement it over a long period of time through a separate retirement account to hit 90%. I meet annually with my financial advisor to review my investments in hopes of ensuring that 90% is doable for my retirement date.


----------



## EOTL (Oct 13, 2020)

crush said:


> Here's my advice teacher from Canada.  Mine your own business and focus on teaching the subject at hand.  My kid can play all sports or just one sport.  If she wants to ball full time and go pro, keep your opinion to yourself unless she ask you for your thoughts.  Pro girls soccer player and dont tell her she cant or she just might.


If I have a choice between taking advice from a Canadian or a guy who burned all his kid’s soccer bridges when she was 12 because the plan was for her to go pro at 18, well, how did putting all your eggs in one basket work out?


----------



## Copa9 (Oct 13, 2020)

Spfister said:


> No one is forcing teachers to teach  They are free to leave their job. They were hired to do a job which is to educate and teach children that is not being done via online learning and an effective manner. If they don’t like it, they can quit just like if I don’t like what is being asked of me for my job where I have to go into my place of business, I can quit. But you know what I’ve done… I’ve gotten myself in shape in the last six months, my immunity, I take vitamins and minerals and anything I can do in case I get this disease to fight it. That said, I believe that school should do whatever they can within reasonable need to make sure that their educators feel safe and are protected as much as possible. Just like restaurants do with their workers, grocery stores do with their workers, medical facilities do with their workers and essential other businesses do with their workers. Teachers are essential… They tell us that all the time when they are begging for more money right? They’re not disposable right? That  said, I believe that school should do whatever they can within reasonable need to make sure that their educators feel safe and are protected as much as possible. Just like restaurants do with their workers, grocery stores do with their workers, medical facilities do with their workers and other essential other businesses do with their workers.


It sounds as if you have never actually been in a classroom that is in session.  I am not talking about Open Houses or parent nights or conferences.  A full class is IMPOSSIBLE to social distance. Thus you have the hybrid model, half the school in session at one time half learning at home.  We often say it is like having mice in a cage with very little room to turn around in.  California schools are packed.  Maybe the rich private schools have small class sizes and big rooms with windows that can be opened.   You are comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## Glitterhater (Oct 13, 2020)

crush said:


> Here's my advice teacher from Canada.  Mine your own business and focus on teaching the subject at hand.  My kid can play all sports or just one sport.  If she wants to ball full time and go pro, keep your opinion to yourself unless she ask you for your thoughts.  Pro girls soccer player and dont tell her she cant or she just might.


Real question- do you worry that if she doesn't go pro, she won't have anything to fall back on? I understand that his post was very matter-of-fact, but all that aside, don't you think there is some truth to not being laser focused on one thing? I took his post to mean more than just sports, as in getting kids focused on education too. But, I could be wrong. Wouldn't be the first time!


----------



## jimlewis (Oct 13, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> It sounds as if you have never actually been in a classroom that is in session.  I am not talking about Open Houses or parent nights or conferences.  A full class is IMPOSSIBLE to social distance. Thus you have the hybrid model, half the school in session at one time half learning at home.  We often say it is like having mice in a cage with very little room to turn around in.  California schools are packed.  Maybe the rich private schools have small class sizes and big rooms with windows that can be opened.   You are comparing apples and oranges.


good god you people really need soccer back


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 13, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> good god you people really need soccer back


Please, and make it a double with a chaser.


----------



## crush (Oct 13, 2020)

He's in his 50s and started teaching when he was 23 I believe,  Let me find out his exact age and what his true retirement package is.  He might be lying to me and making it sound all incredible when it's really not.  I saw all his FB pics with some nice paid vacations over the years so their probably fake as well.  He works hard btw.  He's been through sh*t with one school and a boss lady Principle.  He has at risk students at middle school in a big city I wont name.  Basically, it's insane and he feels like he works for the probation dept for a few of his kids.  One kid left a bullet on his desk a few years ago.  Crazy kids.  As EOTL was saying, stupid parents letting kid do drugs and bring bullets to scare the sh*t out of him because he didn;t let the 7th grade who looked like an adult run his class into the ground.  He gave me play by play for over a year.  I was proud of him and that punk is now in prison for attempted murder and wont be out for while.


----------



## crush (Oct 13, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> No teacher retires with 90%. Its more like 65-70%. If they do, its because they supplement it over a long period of time through a separate retirement account to hit 90%. I meet annually with my financial advisor to review my investments in hopes of ensuring that 90% is doable for my retirement date.


Thank you for that information.  I now have two teachers who say other wise.  I knew it sounded to good to be true.  I'm calling him out.  He;s super competitive with me and I to him  He;s the guy who say;s I'm like a cat.  I always find a way to land on my feet somehow or have nine lives.  This guy has been BSing me big time on his actual deal.   Anyone else a teacher that can help me get to the bottom of a true retirement deal for a teacher who has taught 35+ plus years?  Master degree.  Maybe he means 90% of his $103,000 a year job and not all the 401 b3 stuff and health?  90% of $100,000 is only $90,000.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 13, 2020)

crush said:


> Thank you for that information.  I now have two teachers who say other wise.  I knew it sounded to good to be true.  I'm calling him out.  He;s super competitive with me and I to him  He;s the guy who say;s I'm like a cat.  I always find a way to land on my feet somehow or have nine lives.  This guy has been BSing me big time on his actual deal.   Anyone else a teacher that can help me get to the bottom of a true retirement deal for a teacher who has taught 35+ plus years?  Master degree.  Maybe he means 90% of his $103,000 a year job and not all the 401 b3 stuff and health?  90% of $100,000 is only $90,000.


He may not be lying to you but rather not giving you all the facts. He may have just given you the bottom line number.


----------



## crush (Oct 13, 2020)

EOTL said:


> If I have a choice between taking advice from a Canadian or a guy who burned all his kid’s soccer bridges when she was 12 because the plan was for her to go pro at 18, well, how did putting all your eggs in one basket work out?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Oct 13, 2020)

Let’s keep in mind that indoor soccer is in full effect in SoCal.  You don’t need to spend your entire weekend traveling out of state for a soccer game.    Kids just want to play and indoor can take care of that.   I saw a tournament advertised in Yuma.....!?   It looks like AZ is going to do to SoCal what we’ve been doing to them all these years advertising crappy tournaments.    Someone is going to make a lot of money from crazy parents traveling to AZ every other weekend.


----------



## chiefs (Oct 13, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> It sounds as if you have never actually been in a classroom that is in session.  I am not talking about Open Houses or parent nights or conferences.  A full class is IMPOSSIBLE to social distance. Thus you have the hybrid model, half the school in session at one time half learning at home.  We often say it is like having mice in a cage with very little room to turn around in.  California schools are packed.  Maybe the rich private schools have small class sizes and big rooms with windows that can be opened.   You are comparing apples and oranges.


How do all other states/schools have person to PERSON?


----------



## EOTL (Oct 13, 2020)

espola said:


> Which union?


Who cares, they’re all the same. I heard it was some middle school teaching heavies who buried Hoffa under the Meadowlands.


----------



## crush (Oct 13, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Real question- do you worry that if she doesn't go pro, she won't have anything to fall back on? I understand that his post was very matter-of-fact, but all that aside, don't you think there is some truth to not being laser focused on one thing? I took his post to mean more than just sports, as in getting kids focused on education too. But, I could be wrong. Wouldn't be the first time!


Dreams only become real when you dream them and then you act on that dream.  That dream was attacked hard and so much spooky stuff I wont share here.  Maybe Oct 31st I will.  Anyway, she wants to go to college first for four years and then if pro bucks is there and she is good enough to hang with all the pros, then she will play pro soccer.  If pro soccer dont work, then she will be a professional in another profession or be her own boss. Not to brag, she has much to fall back on.  Soccer is her passion right now and something she loves to do and is looking forward to making a living doing what she loves.  Question for you and be honest.  Are you in love with what your doing with your life? Are you doing what you dreamed of as a young boy or teenager?  Be honest........ Do you feel free to pursue whatever the hell you want right now as we talk online?  My whole family does whatever the hell they want as individuals.  My son can do whatever the hell he wants and so can my dd.  I'm just here to help them with whatever the hell they want in life.  It's the roll I love and I have passion for it.  Pursue it and go get it!!!


----------



## Glitterhater (Oct 13, 2020)

crush said:


> Dreams only become real when you dream them and then you act on that dream.  That dream was attacked hard and so much spooky stuff I wont share here.  Maybe Oct 31st I will.  Anyway, she wants to go to college first for four years and then if pro bucks is there and she is good enough to hang with all the pros, then she will play pro soccer.  If pro soccer dont work, then she will be a professional in another profession or be her own boss. Not to brag, she has much to fall back on.  Soccer is her passion right now and something she loves to do and is looking forward to making a living doing what she loves.  Question for you and be honest.  Are you in love with what your doing with your life? Are you doing what you dreamed of as a young boy or teenager?  Be honest........ Do you feel free to pursue whatever the hell you want right now as we talk online?  My whole family does whatever the hell they want as individuals.  My son can do whatever the hell he wants and so can my dd.  I'm just here to help them with whatever the hell they want in life.  It's the roll I love and I have passion for it.  Pursue it and go get it!!!


Well then it sounds like I think you and Canadian Dad aren't as far apart as maybe it seemed. Your DD sounds very well rounded and I wish her the best.
And am I doing what I dreamed of as a kid? LOL-I don't mean to laugh but no- I don't even remember what I dreamt of, I'm old as shit! Anyway, best of luck!


----------



## Emma (Oct 13, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Let’s keep in mind that indoor soccer is in full effect in SoCal.  You don’t need to spend your entire weekend traveling out of state for a soccer game.    Kids just want to play and indoor can take care of that.   I saw a tournament advertised in Yuma.....!?   It looks like AZ is going to do to SoCal what we’ve been doing to them all these years advertising crappy tournaments.    Someone is going to make a lot of money from crazy parents traveling to AZ every other weekend.


Yuma is only 2.5 hours away from San Diego.  That's like going to LA for a tournament.


----------



## crush (Oct 13, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Well then it sounds like I think you and Canadian Dad aren't as far apart as maybe it seemed. Your DD sounds very well rounded and I wish her the best.
> And am I doing what I dreamed of as a kid? LOL-I don't mean to laugh but no- I don't even remember what I dreamt of, I'm old as shit! Anyway, best of luck!


Its cool.  i think we should live life as we see fit.  Peace and best of luck to you.  I super appreciate teachers as well......


----------



## watfly (Oct 13, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Posted this in August from a post made by Watfly regarding UTLA. Highlighted the segment that pertains here.
> "As an educator I do think UTLA's demands are over the top. At one time I worked for LAUSD. Its a big machine. However, most teacher unions are not like UTLA. Not even close. Nor do they make demands like UTLA. My union works directly with the community, the district and the teachers. It's as transparent as it can be and essentially tries to avoid politics as much as possible. *When statements are made about districts not able to open because of unions take into account its just not the unions. It is a collective. State government, local government, a district, etc... "*


Not sure of your point (my comprehension, not your explanation).  No question UTLA is more political and militant than other districts although SDUSD is not far behind.  The community I live in tends to be more conservative for California and as such our districts are less liberal. As a result, they are attempting to reopen schools (In fact one of our districts applied for a waiver to reopen before across the board reopenings were allowed)  Unfortunately, due to complete ineptitude and lack of planning by my son's middle school district, the hybrid is a complete cluster.  My daughter's high school hybrid (only in person 1 day) is much better but far from ideal.  SDUSD was given the go ahead to reopen by the County a month or two ago but has steadfastly refused and has no current plans to do so in the future.  This is primarily driven by the influence of the union.

Meanwhile many private schools in our county, even some with limited resources, are open for full time, in person learning.  What don't private schools have? Unionized teachers.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 13, 2020)

watfly said:


> Meanwhile many private schools in our county, even some with limited resources, are open for full time, in person learning. What don't private schools have? Unionized teachers.


The first to open in AZ were private and charter schools. Most of the public's just started yesterday...and are still not full time. Privates and charters have been full time since the first Mon of Sept.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 14, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> The first to open in AZ were private and charter schools. Most of the public's just started yesterday...and are still not full time. Privates and charters have been full time since the first Mon of Sept.


Schools opening and playing outdoor sports should be two separate things.   The rates of infection are dramatically different.   AZ seems to get it and had outdoor sports open first.  Now they are trying inside classes.   California needs to do the same.


----------



## oh canada (Oct 14, 2020)

crush said:


> Here's my advice teacher from Canada.  Mine your own business and focus on teaching the subject at hand.  My kid can play all sports or just one sport.  If she wants to ball full time and go pro, keep your opinion to yourself unless she ask you for your thoughts.  Pro girls soccer player and dont tell her she cant or she just might.


For the record, I'm a dual-citizen and live-work in OC.  

My point is very simple...kids have always fascinated about becoming a professional athlete, and there is no problem with that.  But up until about 5-10 years ago, kids (and families) pursued that dream while also leaving plenty of time for academics, family time, hanging out with friends, playing other sports, discovering other hobbies, travel that doesn't involve sport, etc.  "Becoming pro" didn't mean giving up _everything _else at the age of 8yrs.  Now, I see it all the time.  Parents have more free time (and money) to drive kids all over the place to play and they do.  Private lessons, private coaches, tournaments every weekend, and many clubs are complicit in pressuring the parents to skew their priorities.    

Most kids don't realize all the potential pathways or careers they could take in the future.  If all they hear about at home is soccer, how will they ever determine if they have a passion for writing poetry or making rockets or researching sharks.


----------



## crush (Oct 14, 2020)

oh canada said:


> For the record, I'm a dual-citizen and live-work in OC.
> 
> My point is very simple...kids have always fascinated about becoming a professional athlete, and there is no problem with that.  But up until about 5-10 years ago, kids (and families) pursued that dream while also leaving plenty of time for academics, family time, hanging out with friends, playing other sports, discovering other hobbies, travel that doesn't involve sport, etc.  "Becoming pro" didn't mean giving up _everything _else at the age of 8yrs.  Now, I see it all the time.  Parents have more free time (and money) to drive kids all over the place to play and they do.  Private lessons, private coaches, tournaments every weekend, and many clubs are complicit in pressuring the parents to skew their priorities.
> 
> Most kids don't realize all the potential pathways or careers they could take in the future.  If all they hear about at home is soccer, how will they ever determine if they have a passion for writing poetry or making rockets or researching sharks.


For the record Mr Canada & Mr America, I have no problem with a kid wanting to get educated and being a pro in life.  Pro Dentist, Pro Lawyer, pro Teacher, Pro Music or Pro Athelete.  It's called a freedom to choose.  Do you know how many teachers told me not to dream and my lot in life is to go to school and if I want to be a success, then I have to go to college somehow.  Since college is so freaking expensive and so many today leave with a house payment, I was told that you can "earn" college if your a good soccer player.  My dd said to me* one time* when she was in Vancouver watching world cup in 2015 that she would like to be on the World Cup team and go Pro.  I told her I to wanted to go pro when I was her age and if pro is want you want, then I will help you go pro.  For the record and just so I'm clear, today, pro is not that big of a deal for her.  Right now she wants to get good grades ((staright A's right now)), play a ecnl league game before 2021 comes and hopefully find a college coach and college that is good fit and she can continue with her higher education.


----------



## Footy30 (Oct 14, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Others are apparently moving there rest of the year tournaments like the major ones around Thanksgiving to out of state venues also
> 
> San diego tourism is going to have to open a Arizona Branch or something to give me people directions and booking info.  November night are now Tucson nights and you drive until the 10 ends look for some lighten fields and ask yourself where the heck am I?


My opinion, not that anybody cares at all which is fine. I think it's selfish and stupid to move tournaments out of state over the holidays, especially when a lot of it is being sprung on parents/kids. I will say it for the millionth time.... effing call the "season" already. Focus on teams getting to actually train and scrimmage and get in match day shape then perhaps host games for the olders so they can have footage. This is basically a non existent season for CA. 
But Jesus Christ, all this fighting on this forum and the traveling out of state for scrimmages and one or two league games or tournaments which are stupid for the youngers is killing me. Think it's time for me to check out of this forum for a bit....  which is a shame because I used to get some good soccer information. Now I just get people who think they're smarter than Fauci who won't stfu seriously?? you can not like the guy, fine that's your opinion but give me a break please don't claim to be smarter than him .. okay rant done. 

Have a good day

Best of luck to all the players, parents and teams!!


----------



## crush (Oct 14, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> *My opinion, not that anybody cares at all which is fine.* I think it's selfish and stupid to move tournaments out of state over the holidays, especially when a lot of it is being sprung on parents/kids. I will say it for the millionth time.... effing call the "season" already. Focus on teams getting to actually train and scrimmage and get in match day shape then perhaps host games for the olders so they can have footage. This is basically a non existent season for CA.
> But Jesus Christ, all this fighting on this forum and the traveling out of state for scrimmages and one or two league games or tournaments which are stupid for the youngers is killing me. Think it's time for me to check out of this forum for a bit....  which is a shame because I used to get some good soccer information. Now I just get people who think they're smarter than Fauci who won't stfu seriously?? you can not like the guy, fine that's your opinion but give me a break please don't claim to be smarter than him .. okay rant done.
> 
> Have a good day
> ...


I like people to have an opinion and speak it.  I might not agree with you all the time Footy, but I do care what you say.  I care what everyone has to say.  I have never ignored anyone either.  One guy who has been here the longest ignores those who are right.  It's too hard to hear the truth so some just ignore the truth and that's ok to do as well.


----------



## Emma (Oct 14, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> My opinion, not that anybody cares at all which is fine. I think it's selfish and stupid to move tournaments out of state over the holidays, especially when a lot of it is being sprung on parents/kids. I will say it for the millionth time.... effing call the "season" already. Focus on teams getting to actually train and scrimmage and get in match day shape then perhaps host games for the olders so they can have footage. This is basically a non existent season for CA.
> But Jesus Christ, all this fighting on this forum and the traveling out of state for scrimmages and one or two league games or tournaments which are stupid for the youngers is killing me. Think it's time for me to check out of this forum for a bit....  which is a shame because I used to get some good soccer information. Now I just get people who think they're smarter than Fauci who won't stfu seriously?? you can not like the guy, fine that's your opinion but give me a break please don't claim to be smarter than him .. okay rant done.
> 
> Have a good day
> ...


I feel your rant and I've been thinking the same. I've just been getting on to see how we as a soccer community can work together to make the best of this season in light of the pandemic but it appears most of us are trying to disprove mask efficiency based on people who don't know how to cover their nose and mouth.  When there was an actual rally to bring light to the issue we cared about - only 250 people showed up.  Lots of talk and no action drive me insane.  I'm out too.  Hope to see everyone soon when we decide to be true conservatives again and let Jesus' teachings be our guide and our civic duty be the light in our decision making: humans first, country second, family & friends, and then the individual. We've reversed the order somehow and the consequences are showing in our society.  God Bless you all.


----------



## watfly (Oct 14, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> My opinion, not that anybody cares at all which is fine. I think it's selfish and stupid to move tournaments out of state over the holidays, especially when a lot of it is being sprung on parents/kids. I will say it for the millionth time.... effing call the "season" already. Focus on teams getting to actually train and scrimmage and get in match day shape then perhaps host games for the olders so they can have footage. This is basically a non existent season for CA.
> But Jesus Christ, all this fighting on this forum and the traveling out of state for scrimmages and one or two league games or tournaments which are stupid for the youngers is killing me. Think it's time for me to check out of this forum for a bit....  which is a shame because I used to get some good soccer information. Now I just get people who think they're smarter than Fauci who won't stfu seriously?? you can not like the guy, fine that's your opinion but give me a break please don't claim to be smarter than him .. okay rant done.
> 
> Have a good day
> ...


I hear you, and both of us think its prudent at this point in time to just plan on starting the season in January.  Our club recently sprung a Thanksgiving Arizona tournament (more friendly scrimmages than anything else) on us and most of the parents are just saying no (we likely will not field a team).  I realize parents fear the consequences to their child of saying no, but the parent is the customer...take your power back.  We've agreed to play some scrimmages in AZ in a few weeks, but the holiday is a no go.

You also have to remember that some of us are in leagues with AZ teams, we have three teams in our league.  So traveling to AZ was already in the cards for us, at some point in time.  Its not a big deal for us to travel there for scrimmages since there was already the expectation we'd be traveling for games.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Oct 14, 2020)

oh canada said:


> For the record, I'm a dual-citizen and live-work in OC.
> 
> My point is very simple...kids have always fascinated about becoming a professional athlete, and there is no problem with that.  But up until about 5-10 years ago, kids (and families) pursued that dream while also leaving plenty of time for academics, family time, hanging out with friends, playing other sports, discovering other hobbies, travel that doesn't involve sport, etc.  "Becoming pro" didn't mean giving up _everything _else at the age of 8yrs.  Now, I see it all the time.  Parents have more free time (and money) to drive kids all over the place to play and they do.  Private lessons, private coaches, tournaments every weekend, and many clubs are complicit in pressuring the parents to skew their priorities.
> 
> Most kids don't realize all the potential pathways or careers they could take in the future.  If all they hear about at home is soccer, how will they ever determine if they have a passion for writing poetry or making rockets or researching sharks.


Based on the girls' teams that my daughter has been part of, academics is a big priority. My impression is that boys tend to be more focused on playing professionally than girls. I am not seeing "becoming pro" keeping the girls I have observed from being excellent students who prioritize their education.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 14, 2020)

watfly said:


> I hear you, and both of us think its prudent at this point in time to just plan on starting the season in January.  Our club recently sprung a Thanksgiving Arizona tournament (more friendly scrimmages than anything else) on us and most of the parents are just saying no (we likely will not field a team).  I realize parents fear the consequences to their child of saying no, but the parent is the customer...take your power back.  We've agreed to play some scrimmages in AZ in a few weeks, but the holiday is a no go.
> 
> You also have to remember that some of us are in leagues with AZ teams, we have three teams in our league.  So traveling to AZ was already in the cards for us, at some point in time.  Its not a big deal for us to travel there for scrimmages since there was already the expectation we'd be traveling for games.


If you’re already in GA or ECNL, the scrimmages are more about getting ready for a season that you know will happen.  Might be all travel games, but you’ll play.  

For youngers, or olders playing in a more local league, the scrimmages and tournaments are about having games at all.  We don’t know whether we will even have a spring season.  It seems just as speculative as those September dates for Surf Cup.  So it’s parents pushing the coaches, not the other way around.


----------



## Footy30 (Oct 14, 2020)

watfly said:


> I hear you, and both of us think its prudent at this point in time to just plan on starting the season in January.  Our club recently sprung a Thanksgiving Arizona tournament (more friendly scrimmages than anything else) on us and most of the parents are just saying no (we likely will not field a team).  I realize parents fear the consequences to their child of saying no, but the parent is the customer...take your power back.  We've agreed to play some scrimmages in AZ in a few weeks, but the holiday is a no go.
> 
> You also have to remember that some of us are in leagues with AZ teams, we have three teams in our league.  So traveling to AZ was already in the cards for us, at some point in time.  Its not a big deal for us to travel there for scrimmages since there was already the expectation we'd be traveling for games.


So much for me stepping away huh? lol I understand what you're saying,  our league has 2 AZ teams and a NV team, so yes we would travel anyway  in a normal season, and again for showcases,  but my concern is going from distance training to straight playing, strictly from an injury perspective. I realize some teams have been scrimmaging, etc. but not all teams have, and I really don't want to see anyone get injured from going 0 to full throttle just to squeeze in early league games ya know? Good for your parents for coming together to say yes to scrimmage but no to holiday. Like I said I don't want to sound like a hypocrite because I can't remember a Thanksgiving not on the pitch, but this year is so different to say the least. 

Anyway, you get what I'm saying we're on the same page... Best of luck to your team and son or daughter!!


----------



## crush (Oct 14, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> So much for me stepping away huh? lol I understand what you're saying,  our league has 2 AZ teams and a NV team, so yes we would travel anyway  in a normal season, and again for showcases,  but my concern is going from distance training to straight playing, strictly from an injury perspective. I realize some teams have been scrimmaging, etc. but not all teams have, and I really don't want to see anyone get injured from going 0 to full throttle just to squeeze in early league games ya know? Good for your parents for coming together to say yes to scrimmage but no to holiday. Like I said I don't want to sound like a hypocrite because I can't remember a Thanksgiving not on the pitch, but this year is so different to say the least.
> 
> Anyway, you get what I'm saying we're on the same page... Best of luck to your team and son or daughter!!


Welcome back bro, I want to leave and never come back every day.  Today I was thinking of sitting out until Nov 4th.


----------



## watfly (Oct 14, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> my concern is going from distance training to straight playing, strictly from an injury perspective.
> 
> Anyway, you get what I'm saying we're on the same page... Best of luck to your team and son or daughter!!


Let's just say I'm not as worried about my son and his teammates getting injured  

Best of luck to you and yours as well.


----------



## Gkdad1 (Oct 14, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Let’s keep in mind that indoor soccer is in full effect in SoCal.  You don’t need to spend your entire weekend traveling out of state for a soccer game.    Kids just want to play and indoor can take care of that.   I saw a tournament advertised in Yuma.....!?   It looks like AZ is going to do to SoCal what we’ve been doing to them all these years advertising crappy tournaments.    Someone is going to make a lot of money from crazy parents traveling to AZ every other weekend.


We played in Phoenix this past weekend and it was great. Tournament was well ran, fields were in good shape and at most places you were able to sit near fields to watch. It may be months before that is even a possibility in California.


----------



## Giesbock (Oct 15, 2020)

Apologize in advance if this has already been discussed, or if this is the wrong thread to ask...just looking for some clarity.

My understanding is that the NCAA Dead Recruiting period only applies to D1 coaches.  If so, seems likely that D1 will be at Surf Cup AZ in big numbers.  (assuming their Dead period isn't extended.)  

What about other ID camps happening prior to January 1?  Do D1 coaches talk to their friends and associates who coach DII and DIII and ask them to keep an eye on so and so?  

Or can D1 coaches send proxy scouts who are not directly affiliated with their program?  thanks.


----------



## crush (Oct 15, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Apologize in advance if this has already been discussed, or if this is the wrong thread to ask...just looking for some clarity.
> 
> My understanding is that the NCAA Dead Recruiting period only applies to D1 coaches.  If so, seems likely that D1 will be at Surf Cup AZ in big numbers. * (assuming their Dead period isn't extended.) *
> 
> ...


Aint going to happen bro.  Everyone craw back in your shells with tv, phone and computer.  Stay inside where it is safe........Second wave is coming with the regular flu behind it.  It's called the double wave flu.  Dr Fauci just said to bite the bullet and no Thanksgiving or Christmas with family, especially if you have to fly.  Jan 1, 2021 is 6 days after Christmas, so fat chance you all can play Surf Cup in AZ.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 15, 2020)

crush said:


> Aint going to happen bro.  Everyone craw back in your shells with tv, phone and computer.  Stay inside where it is safe........Second wave is coming with the regular flu behind it.  It's called the double wave flu.  Dr Fauci just said to bite the bullet and no Thanksgiving or Christmas with family, especially if you have to fly.  Jan 1, 2021 is 6 days after Christmas, so fat chance you all can play Surf Cup in AZ.


sounds funny coming from the same guy who couldn't wait for Surf Cup to resume in August, Then Sept, then November.....


----------



## dad4 (Oct 15, 2020)

crush said:


> Aint going to happen bro.  Everyone craw back in your shells with tv, phone and computer.  Stay inside where it is safe........Second wave is coming with the regular flu behind it.  It's called the double wave flu.  Dr Fauci just said to bite the bullet and no Thanksgiving or Christmas with family, especially if you have to fly.  Jan 1, 2021 is 6 days after Christmas, so fat chance you all can play Surf Cup in AZ.


Or, just quarantine before going to grandmas.  No need to make it all or nothing.


----------



## crush (Oct 15, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> sounds funny coming from the same guy who couldn't wait for Surf Cup to resume in August, Then Sept, then November.....


I like to make people laugh and bring sounds of funny to all Eagle.   I've never lived in times like these and I figured to make light and some jokes in some harry times for all of us if were being honest.  I wanted it bad in August only for perception purposes and freedom of choice and "the cost is clear, no kids under 18 will die from Coivid" banner.  I just wanted things to open up for the kids and felt Oceanside in the summer or labor day would be beautiful.  Nothing wrong with hope.  My wife and I see a light at the end of the tunnel but you have to get out of the shell and live life to full bro


----------



## crush (Oct 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Or, just quarantine before going to grandmas.  No need to make it all or nothing.


My wife flew to Texas two weeks ago and is coming back Tuesday.  She is super heathy and is never sick.  I have nothing to worry about with her.  She took care of her parents and her 93 year old grandma.  My kids Grandma and Grandpa have Alzheimer's and it's not going good for them as each day fades away into memory.  We think this Holiday season will be better then the next for them and the next after that.  I know so many people who need to be with family for so many reasons.  How about we just say to be careful.  My in laws know the risk and they would rather be with us and face the .5% chance of certain death then stay in their shell and be guaranteed 99.5% to live with Alzheimer's all by their lonesome.  Just the two of them alone in some apartment.  Bite the bullet Gramps, sorry, maybe next year we can come visit you.  What a joke and I'm shocked we just take it on the chin and turn the other cheek as well.


----------



## Giesbock (Oct 15, 2020)

Yeah ..well...

i was just trying to get an idea of whether coaches and their proxies will be at Surf Cup AZ.

I’ve made travel arrangements but like everything else these days, definitely paid for refundable fares!!


----------



## happy9 (Oct 15, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Yeah ..well...
> 
> i was just trying to get an idea of whether coaches and their proxies will be at Surf Cup AZ.
> 
> I’ve made travel arrangements but like everything else these days, definitely paid for refundable fares!!


This is smack in the middle of HS season in AZ.  Will be interesting (from an AZ perspective) what quality teams will be fielded at the olders level. Exception waivers are being requested/submitted but doesn't look like they will be approved.  Many players will choose HS over club.


----------



## oh canada (Oct 16, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Yeah ..well...
> 
> i was just trying to get an idea of whether coaches and their proxies will be at Surf Cup AZ.
> 
> I’ve made travel arrangements but like everything else these days, definitely paid for refundable fares!!


see this for what it is...a business (Surf Cup) trying to generate income and survive.  Ignore all the puffery about college scouts telling them how desperate they are, etc.  It's likely the in-person D1 recruiting ban will be extended.  College athletes and coaches are testing positive with more frequency now than a few months ago.   As you stated, D2 and 3 coaches are able to still recruit as normal.


----------



## crush (Oct 16, 2020)

oh canada said:


> see this for what it is...a business (Surf Cup) trying to generate income and survive.  Ignore all the puffery about college scouts telling them how desperate they are, etc.  It's likely the in-person D1 recruiting ban will be extended.  College athletes and coaches are testing positive with more frequency now than a few months ago.   As you stated, D2 and 3 coaches are able to still recruit as normal.


True dat oh Canada.  I would also add to have goat get real good on that Beat Test.  Right now with all the fear/politics, it's best to be in the best shape ever.  Running is allowed so no reason to be out of shape.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 16, 2020)

crush said:


> True dat oh Canada.  I would also add to have goat get real good on that Beat Test.  Right now with all the fear/politics, it's best to be in the best shape ever.  Running is allowed so no reason to be out of shape.


There is being in shape and there is being in Game shape. You can't get in Game shape without playing games.


----------



## crush (Oct 16, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> There is being in shape and there is being in Game shape. You can't get in Game shape without playing games.


Yes and no and I understand your point.  Nothing is stopping anyone from running and eating super healthy to get ready and stay ready for when their number is called at the Great Showcase Showdown in Phoenix.  Our first league game is Nov 7th.  Prime time is coming and no excuse brother Eagle.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 16, 2020)

crush said:


> Yes and no and I understand your point.  Nothing is stopping anyone from running and eating super healthy to get ready and stay ready for when their number is called at the Great Showcase Showdown in Phoenix.  Our first league game is Nov 7th.  Prime time is coming and no excuse brother Eagle.


Its' not an excuse but rather a recipe for an injury.


----------



## Giesbock (Oct 16, 2020)

Looks like many o f the big name teams have committed so should be an awesome showcase tournament!  I hope Arizona’s top high school players are able to play and that the NCAA dead period is over by then.

Anyone know when other smaller teams that have applied for admission will get a thumbs up / thumbs down?


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 16, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Looks like many o f the big name teams have committed so should be an awesome showcase tournament!  I hope Arizona’s top high school players are able to play and that the NCAA dead period is over by then.
> 
> Anyone know when other smaller teams that have applied for admission will get a thumbs up / thumbs down?


dead period will most likely be extended...... sadly surf just want $$$$$$


----------



## happy9 (Oct 16, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Looks like many o f the big name teams have committed so should be an awesome showcase tournament!  I hope Arizona’s top high school players are able to play and that the NCAA dead period is over by then.
> 
> Anyone know when other smaller teams that have applied for admission will get a thumbs up / thumbs down?


Just heard through the grapevine that the waiver was denied for AZ HS players to participate.  Big bummer if it's true.  Many will choose to play HS.  They won't sacrifice an entire season for 3 games.


----------



## Giesbock (Oct 16, 2020)

@futboldad. What makes you think the dead period will be extended?  Yes there are rising cases on campuses as well as among teams. But that’s somewhat different than a sole coach boarding a flight to Phoenix...  Or do you have better specific intel?


----------



## Giesbock (Oct 16, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Just heard through the grapevine that the waiver was denied for AZ HS players to participate.  Big bummer if it's true.  Many will choose to play HS.  They won't sacrifice an entire season for 3 games.


Sorry to hear that but understandable.  How many games is AZ high school season? 20?

Will local college coaches come out for HS games?


----------



## crush (Oct 17, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Sorry to hear that but understandable.  How many games is AZ high school season? 20?
> 
> *Will local college coaches come out for HS games?*


This is the one ask that I hope I get next year.  It's a long shot but man, it's looking more and more promising   Can you imagine some top D1 coach flying out California to just watch a girl play a HS Soccer game?  Not!!!!  But hey, one can dream it a little.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 17, 2020)

crush said:


> This is the one ask that I hope I get next year.  It's a long shot but man, it's looking more and more promising   Can you imagine some top D1 coach flying out California to just watch a girl play a HS Soccer game?  Not!!!!  But hey, one can dream it a little.


Don't know much about girls, but *local* D1, D2, JC and NAIA coaches do come to watch HS boys games. Fact.


----------



## Lavey29 (Oct 17, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Let’s keep in mind that indoor soccer is in full effect in SoCal.  You don’t need to spend your entire weekend traveling out of state for a soccer game.    Kids just want to play and indoor can take care of that.   I saw a tournament advertised in Yuma.....!?   It looks like AZ is going to do to SoCal what we’ve been doing to them all these years advertising crappy tournaments.    Someone is going to make a lot of money from crazy parents traveling to AZ every other weekend.


Where are you seeing indoor soccer being played in so ca? The indoor fields near me are still closed. I was hoping there would be some good indoor pick up games starting up as some restrictions on business were lessened.


----------



## espola (Oct 17, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Where are you seeing indoor soccer being played in so ca? The indoor fields near me are still closed. I was hoping there would be some good indoor pick up games starting up as some restrictions on business were lessened.


North County Soccer Park in Poway seems to be open, judging by their website, but their "indoor" fields are actually outdoors.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Oct 17, 2020)

espola said:


> North County Soccer Park in Poway seems to be open, judging by their website, but their "indoor" fields are actually outdoors.





			Winter Camp – Touch N Go Soccer


----------



## happy9 (Oct 17, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Sorry to hear that but understandable.  How many games is AZ high school season? 20?
> 
> Will local college coaches come out for HS games?


I don't know exactly how any games in the season.  They start play in NOV, there is a HS college showcase in DEC that gets some facetime with local and regional coaches.  The season extends into FEB, later into FEB if your team is on a playoff run.

The community college coaches have a presence at some games.  Some of them are also HS coaches.  The only men's program in AZ is Grand Canyon University.


----------



## Footy30 (Oct 17, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Just heard through the grapevine that the waiver was denied for AZ HS players to participate.  Big bummer if it's true.  Many will choose to play HS.  They won't sacrifice an entire season for 3 games.


Sorry to hear that...


----------



## Giesbock (Oct 18, 2020)

Heard some chatter today about D1 coaches NOT coming out for Surf Cup AZ....

anyone able to confirm and explain why not?


----------



## gotothebushes (Oct 18, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Heard some chatter today about D1 coaches NOT coming out for Surf Cup AZ....
> 
> anyone able to confirm and explain why not?


Why should they if all games are being live stream when they can sit at home watching games eating there CoCo Puffs...


----------



## timbuck (Oct 18, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Heard some chatter today about D1 coaches NOT coming out for Surf Cup AZ....
> 
> anyone able to confirm and explain why not?


I have zero insight on this. But if I’m a college coach -  I’m taking the holiday break to do family stuff.  Like everybody should.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Oct 19, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Why should they if all games are being live stream when they can sit at home watching games eating there CoCo Puffs...


Live Streaming?


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 19, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> @futboldad. What makes you think the dead period will be extended?  Yes there are rising cases on campuses as well as among teams. But that’s somewhat different than a sole coach boarding a flight to Phoenix...  Or do you have better specific intel?


One of my buddies growing up is an established coach at a large D1 school..... his thoughts are it'll be moved to early spring and that date will finally stick...... he is only speculating based on his talks with other coaches....... but he did add that he thought the timing of Surf was the opposite of ideal and that he was not happy with Surf blasting "get seen first at our event" as it just needlessly adds to the panic and preys on the worry of families........

sorry.....nothing factual about an extension...... with C-19 hard dates are like rocking horse do-do......


----------



## crush (Oct 19, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> One of my buddies growing up is an established coach at a large D1 school..... his thoughts are it'll be moved to early spring and that date will finally stick...... he is only speculating based on his talks with other coaches....... but he did add that he thought the timing of Surf was the opposite of ideal and that he was not happy with Surf blasting "get seen first at our event" as it just needlessly adds to the panic and preys on the worry of families........
> 
> sorry.....nothing factual about an extension...... with C-19 hard dates are like rocking horse do-do......


A huge wave is fast approaching and the warnings are loud and clear.  The choice is clear and one has to decide how he or she wants the future to be. I was told by a buddy who is also a big coach and he said no way coaches are looking to travel during New Years. I'll leave it at that.  Most want to go see a loved one first before they go find the next Mia.


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 19, 2020)

crush said:


> A huge wave is fast approaching and the warnings are loud and clear.  The choice is clear and one has to decide how he or she wants the future to be. I was told by a buddy who is also a big coach and he said no way coaches are looking to travel during New Years. I'll leave it at that.  Most want to go see a loved one first before they go find the next Mia.


it seems like we had similar conversations...... many college coaches do not want to be traveling at Christmas & New Years period..... family, terrible weather across much of country...... the reasons can go on...... Surf should leave the tournaments in Az to the Az clubs, it is their state


----------



## crush (Oct 19, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> it seems like we had similar conversations...... many college coaches do not want to be traveling at Christmas & New Years period..... family, terrible weather across much of country...... the reasons can go on...... Surf should leave the tournaments in Az to the Az clubs, it is their state


 Some say the demand is high and the show must go on but the coaches I know said they haven;t seen a loved one in 8 months.  Supply & Demand


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Oct 19, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> it seems like we had similar conversations...... many college coaches do not want to be traveling at Christmas & New Years period..... family, terrible weather across much of country...... the reasons can go on...... Surf should leave the tournaments in Az to the Az clubs, it is their state


Surf cup should just call it a day and take their losses in 2020.  California parents are already  spending so much money going to AZ every month for tournaments.    Must be nice to have the money to spend $800 to $1k going to these tournament.  There’s an 09 team that has been going every other week to AZ for tournaments.  I dont see how this eventually doesnt lead to burnout.


----------



## crush (Oct 19, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Surf cup should just call it a day and take their losses in 2020.  California parents are already  spending so much money going to AZ every month for tournaments.    Must be nice to have the money to spend $800 to $1k going to these tournament.  There’s an 09 team that has been going every other week to AZ for tournaments.  I dont see how this eventually doesnt lead to burnout.


I dedicate this song to that 09 goat team   Only crazy goats and their crazy parents would drive every weekend to AZ,  You know what, I think I would but only during these times and only one season.  If same next season, then we just move


----------



## happy9 (Oct 19, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Surf cup should just call it a day and take their losses in 2020.  California parents are already  spending so much money going to AZ every month for tournaments.    Must be nice to have the money to spend $800 to $1k going to these tournament.  There’s an 09 team that has been going every other week to AZ for tournaments.  I dont see how this eventually doesnt lead to burnout.


09 travel teams are a money scam to start with. I think ECNL and now GA having U13 teams is a money grab and does nothing to advance the game of soccer in this country. 

Clubs don't care about burnout, they rather like you to burn your dollars at the earliest age possible while working their pitch on the parents in pipeline.  Simple sales model and effective on emotional customers.


----------



## Luis Andres (Oct 19, 2020)

Man all you guys kill me. 2nd tournament in Arizona and we are going back again next week. For me it’s a vacation every weekend. The rush, the joy of seeing the little ones happily play is great. You bet we’ll be out there for Surf Cup. With our team or guest playing with another. I’d take Surf Cup over a dumb vacation in Cabo.


----------



## MacDre (Oct 19, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> it seems like we had similar conversations...... many college coaches do not want to be traveling at Christmas & New Years period..... family, terrible weather across much of country...... the reasons can go on...... Surf should leave the tournaments in Az to the Az clubs, it is their state


Pure speculation here but your conversations with your childhood friend are consistent with what I’m observing at my kids club.  Recently, the coaches have been in contact and the younger players are on standby.

The older players (15-16) selected for the FIFA Mexico pilot have been promoted to the first team and are presumably preparing for U17 National Team camps.  Some of the older girls (17-21) are preparing for the U20 world cup in January 2021.

I’d bet that US Soccer and colleges coaches are close to getting things back to normal too.  Spring sounds about right to me.


----------



## happy9 (Oct 19, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Surf cup should just call it a day and take their losses in 2020.  California parents are already  spending so much money going to AZ every month for tournaments.    Must be nice to have the money to spend $800 to $1k going to these tournament.  There’s an 09 team that has been going every other week to AZ for tournaments.  I dont see how this eventually doesnt lead to burnout.


I would have to agree with you, Surf needs to call it a day.  At this point they are being disruptive to many.


----------



## Luis Andres (Oct 19, 2020)

crush said:


> I dedicate this song to that 09 goat team   Only crazy goats and their crazy parents would drive every weekend to AZ,  You know what, I think I would but only during these times and only one season.  If same next season, then we just move


we’ve done 2 tournaments in Arizona over the last month.Third one next week. So far 2/2 Champs... so much fun to see them win. That’s a vacation for me. Traveling and seeing my daughter play soccer.


----------



## crush (Oct 19, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> we’ve done 2 tournaments in Arizona over the last month.Third one next week. So far 2/2 Champs... so much fun to see them win. That’s a vacation for me. Traveling and seeing my daughter play soccer.


2 for 2 is incredible, especially on the road so much.   You must go for the trifecta Luis.  You're one crazy ass dad but hey, aren;t we all?  I remember all the tournaments and it was a vacation with a rush of sports.  Winning makes it funner.......


----------



## timbuck (Oct 19, 2020)

A year ago, when DA and DPL teams were taking a day off of school to travel to AZ/NV for league games -  I thought it was ridiculous..  Escpecially for HS aged players that need grades for college.
But now-  I've got no issue with any age or any level team taking a Friday and/or a Monday off so kids can play a game.  Maybe it's because the definition of "school" has changed so much.


----------



## crush (Oct 19, 2020)

timbuck said:


> A year ago, when DA and DPL teams were taking a day off of school to travel to AZ/NV for league games -  I thought it was ridiculous..  Escpecially for HS aged players that need grades for college.
> But now-  I've got no issue with any age or any level team taking a Friday and/or a Monday off so kids can play a game.  Maybe it's because the definition of "school" has changed so much.


You can do school just like you can do work from anywhere.  The great change is happening


----------



## dad4 (Oct 19, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Surf cup should just call it a day and take their losses in 2020.  California parents are already  spending so much money going to AZ every month for tournaments.    Must be nice to have the money to spend $800 to $1k going to these tournament.  There’s an 09 team that has been going every other week to AZ for tournaments.  I dont see how this eventually doesnt lead to burnout.


Burnout?  Even if they play a tournament every month, they still end the year with around 9 to 12 games.  

Most likely, they’ll cut way back whenever league play returns.  League + state cup + monthly tournament would be insane.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 19, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Burnout?  Even if they play a tournament every month, they still end the year with around 9 to 12 games.
> 
> Most likely, they’ll cut way back whenever league play returns.  League + state cup + monthly tournament would be insane.


Burnout will come in the form of parental burnout.
Even staying at a hotel that is "only" - $100 per night-  the cheapest weekend of travel to AZ/NV/UT is gonna run you $500 (hotel, gas, food, etc).  Maybe you can go lower budget by staying with friends/family and cooking your own meals.  But that's still gonna "burn" you out.  12 hours round trip in a car is something I can only do every so often.  
Plenty of OC families won't blink an eye spending big on a weekend -  But there's a lot of players out there who won't be able to foot that bill or time off of work that often.


----------



## crush (Oct 19, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Burnout will come in the form of parental burnout.
> Even staying at a hotel that is "only" - $100 per night-  the cheapest weekend of travel to AZ/NV/UT is gonna run you $500 (hotel, gas, food, etc).  Maybe you can go lower budget by staying with friends/family and cooking your own meals.  But that's still gonna "burn" you out.  12 hours round trip in a car is something I can only do every so often.
> Plenty of OC families won't blink an eye spending big on a weekend -  But there's a lot of players out there who won't be able to foot that bill or time off of work that often.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 19, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Burnout will come in the form of parental burnout.
> Even staying at a hotel that is "only" - $100 per night-  the cheapest weekend of travel to AZ/NV/UT is gonna run you $500 (hotel, gas, food, etc).  Maybe you can go lower budget by staying with friends/family and cooking your own meals.  But that's still gonna "burn" you out.  12 hours round trip in a car is something I can only do every so often.
> Plenty of OC families won't blink an eye spending big on a weekend -  But there's a lot of players out there who won't be able to foot that bill or time off of work that often.


Can’t even do that when everything is stay and pay.  

Be glad it’s 12 hours round trip.  It’s 12 hours one way for the norcal teams.


----------



## watfly (Oct 19, 2020)

timbuck said:


> A year ago, when DA and DPL teams were taking a day off of school to travel to AZ/NV for league games -  I thought it was ridiculous..  Escpecially for HS aged players that need grades for college.
> But now-  I've got no issue with any age or any level team taking a Friday and/or a Monday off so kids can play a game.  Maybe it's because the definition of "school" has changed so much.


I know a SDUSD kindergarten teacher that is teaching her students from an apartment in Hawaii.

I have no remorse if my child misses a day of ill conceived remote learning.  Actually, I had no issue for him missing a Friday of in-person learning last year.  Nevermind.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 19, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Can’t even do that when everything is stay and pay.
> 
> Be glad it’s 12 hours round trip.  It’s 12 hours one way for the norcal teams.


It also made a “little” bit is sense for an older team if you were making a long trip because a college scout was going to be there.  
No scouts allowed until sometime in 2021 (for d1)


----------



## happy9 (Oct 19, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Burnout?  Even if they play a tournament every month, they still end the year with around 9 to 12 games.
> 
> Most likely, they’ll cut way back whenever league play returns.  League + state cup + monthly tournament would be insane.


With the population of CA, especially SOCAL, why are 10 and 11 year old players traveling more than 2 hrs to play a soccer game? I know not every zip code is equal in population density.  I get it as players get older, the "more skilled" population shrinks.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 19, 2020)

happy9 said:


> With the population of CA, especially SOCAL, why are 10 and 11 year old players traveling more than 2 hrs to play a soccer game? I know not every zip code is equal in population density.  I get it as players get older, the "more skilled" population shrinks.


(why would youngers travel long distances) 

For norcal, there just aren’t that many top teams.  For 2010, it is MVLA, Mustangs, San Juan, Blues FC, Rage, Ajax, Clovis, Odyssey, Clippers, Fusion, Orange.    Below that, you start getting into serious blowout territory.  

Which leaves you with 3 options if you don’t want to always play the same 10 teams.  You can play 2009, you can play against boys, or you can travel beyond norcal.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 19, 2020)

dad4 said:


> (why would youngers travel long distances)
> 
> For norcal, there just aren’t that many top teams.  For 2010, it is MVLA, Mustangs, San Juan, Blues FC, Rage, Ajax, Clovis, Odyssey, Clippers, Fusion, Orange.    Below that, you start getting into serious blowout territory.
> 
> Which leaves you with 3 options if you don’t want to always play the same 10 teams.  You can play 2009, you can play against boys, or you can travel beyond norcal.


Some will call me crazy-  but heres an idea-  let’s not create super teams of 10 year olds.  Instead of having a roster of the 16 best players within 50 miles-  spread those players among a few other teams.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 19, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Some will call me crazy-  but heres an idea-  let’s not create super teams of 10 year olds.  Instead of having a roster of the 16 best players within 50 miles-  spread those players among a few other teams.


I don’t think any of those teams draw from a 50 mile radius.  More like 10.

You could break them up into different teams.  But they want to practice against each other.  They’d all migrate to the same team again anyway.  Norcal just doesn’t have more than about 100-150 top level players in any one year.


----------



## oh canada (Oct 19, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> Third one next week. So far 2/2 Champs... so much fun to see them win.


And if they lose?  That's rhetorical.  I already know.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 19, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Some will call me crazy-  but heres an idea-  let’s not create super teams of 10 year olds.  Instead of having a roster of the 16 best players within 50 miles-  spread those players among a few other teams.


Sorry, but IMHO this is awful idea with recreational mentality behind it. Best players need to play with best players. Besides that they must have the best coach. Period.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 19, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Sorry, but IMHO this is awful idea with recreational mentality behind it. Best players need to play with best players. Besides that they must have the best coach. Period.


I don’t disagree with this statement.  My quote is based on people saying they need to travel 12 hours to get a competitive game.  For 10 year olds. 
(And are they the “best” coaches or the best aggregators of talent / athletic kids)


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 19, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I don’t disagree with this statement.  My quote is based on people saying they need to travel 12 hours to get a competitive game.  For 10 year olds.
> (And are they the “best” coaches or the best aggregators of talent / athletic kids)


Right now you have no choice but to travel somewhere to play. It is what it is. So if someone decides to travel, why would you not want to be on a best team possible? You probably know that way home could be a lot longer after a loss


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 19, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I don’t disagree with this statement.  My quote is based on people saying they need to travel 12 hours to get a competitive game.  For 10 year olds.
> (And are they the “best” coaches or the best aggregators of talent / athletic kids)


In today’s California, this is what you have to do.  Can’t play competitive games “legally” so you have to travel 12 hours to a state that will let you. 

That is the ridiculousness we are dealing with.


----------



## ToonArmy (Oct 19, 2020)

Why can't they waive the stay and play rules of these out of state tournaments that are benifiting from the screwed up situation in California by getting all these teams to come to their state to play in the tournament that they normally wouldn't be. Why must we also have to stay in their overpriced hotels. I don't like the stay and play even under normal circumstances but under these circumstances it's pretty much B.S. Especially Surf Cup in Arizona but even the tiny little cactus cup and turkey cup that normally have zero out of state teams now getting a lot are stay and play. What if I want to stay in Uncle Eddie's desert trailer for free?


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 19, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> Why can't they waive the stay and play rules of these out of state tournaments that are benifiting from the screwed up situation in California by getting all these teams to come to their state to play in the tournament that they normally wouldn't be. Why must we also have to stay in their overpriced hotels. I don't like the stay and play even under normal circumstances but under these circumstances it's pretty much B.S. Especially Surf Cup in Arizona but even the tiny little cactus cup and turkey cup that normally have zero out of state teams now getting a lot are stay and play. What if I want to stay in Uncle Eddie's desert trailer for free?


I'm sure if you want to stay at Uncle Eddie's, it will be just fine. The whole team don't have to stay and play - only number of people.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 19, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> Why can't they waive the stay and play rules of these out of state tournaments that are benifiting from the screwed up situation in California by getting all these teams to come to their state to play in the tournament that they normally wouldn't be. Why must we also have to stay in their overpriced hotels. I don't like the stay and play even under normal circumstances but under these circumstances it's pretty much B.S. Especially Surf Cup in Arizona but even the tiny little cactus cup and turkey cup that normally have zero out of state teams now getting a lot are stay and play. What if I want to stay in Uncle Eddie's desert trailer for free?


Why?  Because we’ve spent the last 20 years making AZ teams stay in overpriced hotels at our tournaments.

I agree it is BS, but CA clubs have no right to complain about it.  I’ll fork over my credit card and thank them for letting my kid play on their fields.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 19, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Why?  Because we’ve spent the last 20 years making AZ teams stay in overpriced hotels at our tournaments.
> 
> I agree it is BS, but CA clubs have no right to complain about it.  I’ll fork over my credit card and thank them for letting my kid play on their fields.


So true....sad, but true. 

Only the ones who don’t host Stay and Play Tournaments can complain (LOL).


----------



## crush (Oct 19, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> Why can't they waive the stay and play rules of these out of state tournaments that are benifiting from the screwed up situation in California by getting all these teams to come to their state to play in the tournament that they normally wouldn't be. Why must we also have to stay in their overpriced hotels. I don't like the stay and play even under normal circumstances but under these circumstances it's pretty much B.S. Especially Surf Cup in Arizona but even the tiny little cactus cup and turkey cup that normally have zero out of state teams now getting a lot are stay and play. What if I want to stay in Uncle Eddie's desert trailer for free?


This is what me and my little family have to do now to save a buck.  We can;t afford $500-$1,000 a week for soccer in AZ and NV.  We stay with the Cactus at night and i hold my wife as we stair at stars & planets together.


----------



## Speedy (Oct 19, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I'm sure if you want to stay at Uncle Eddie's, it will be just fine. The whole team don't have to stay and play - only number of people.


Rookie question, please explain how you can get out of it?  Thanks!


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 19, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> Why can't they waive the stay and play rules of these out of state tournaments that are benifiting from the screwed up situation in California by getting all these teams to come to their state to play in the tournament that they normally wouldn't be. Why must we also have to stay in their overpriced hotels. I don't like the stay and play even under normal circumstances but under these circumstances it's pretty much B.S. Especially Surf Cup in Arizona but even the tiny little cactus cup and turkey cup that normally have zero out of state teams now getting a lot are stay and play. What if I want to stay in Uncle Eddie's desert trailer for free?


Stay and Play in Utah, Nevada, and Arizona is $100-$150 a night.   Compare that to the San Diego County hotels that run $200-$300, we are getting off cheap.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 19, 2020)

Speedy said:


> Rookie question, please explain how you can get out of it?  Thanks!


You don't. But if let's say 10-12 families staying in approved hotel and the rest don't - it's okay. Works for our team every time.


----------



## espola (Oct 19, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> Why can't they waive the stay and play rules of these out of state tournaments that are benifiting from the screwed up situation in California by getting all these teams to come to their state to play in the tournament that they normally wouldn't be. Why must we also have to stay in their overpriced hotels. I don't like the stay and play even under normal circumstances but under these circumstances it's pretty much B.S. Especially Surf Cup in Arizona but even the tiny little cactus cup and turkey cup that normally have zero out of state teams now getting a lot are stay and play. What if I want to stay in Uncle Eddie's desert trailer for free?


If they drop the stay and play rules, why would they want to put on the tournament at all?


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 19, 2020)

Have anyone have information on this? What's the catch? It can not be just free 

https://showtimecup.com/


----------



## espola (Oct 19, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Have anyone have information on this? What's the catch? It can not be just free
> 
> https://showtimecup.com/


The wheel has turned all the way around.  Hotels giving a free (well, almost free) tournament as a way to boost business.

Has anyone checked the room rates yet, just to see how "free" this deal is?


----------



## Giesbock (Oct 19, 2020)

crush said:


> This is what me and my little family have to do now to save a buck.  We can;t afford $500-$1,000 a week for soccer in AZ and NV.  We stay with the Cactus at night and i hold my wife as we stair at stars & planets together.
> 
> View attachment 9298


It looks like Joshua Tree!  Is there an up and coming Joshua Tree Cup??  Oh, wait, JT in CA so I guess not till next year


----------



## crush (Oct 19, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> It looks like Joshua Tree!  Is there an up and coming Joshua Tree Cup??  Oh, wait, JT in CA so I guess not till next year


Soon the new model will be playing on the AZ/CA boarder and rent out these desert houses.  Rent Camels to get to their fields a mile a way.


----------



## Giesbock (Oct 19, 2020)

oh canada said:


> I can understand going if you have an uncommitted 2021, 2022 grad.  2023 grads will be too early now that existing college players get an extra year of eligibility.  All others going are more for the parents than the kids.  Use the time and money to do something extra special with/for your kids, especially in this crazy time.  Say "bye" to 2020 with its lessons of family first in mind (pandemic, Kobe, fires, Floyd, etc.) Soccer will be here for years to come.  If you play for Surf, you don't have a choice (bummer).  If you play for all other clubs, you do.


A


crush said:


> Soon the new model will be playing on the AZ/CA boarder and rent out these desert houses.  Rent Camels to get to their fields a mile a way.
> 
> View attachment 9301


love that!


----------



## timbuck (Oct 19, 2020)

crush said:


> Soon the new model will be playing on the AZ/CA boarder and rent out these desert houses.  Rent Camels to get to their fields a mile a way.
> 
> View attachment 9301


Next thing you know the Huntington Beach Sand Soccer tournament will be played there.


----------



## Giesbock (Oct 21, 2020)

So, are top teams and their top players coming to Surf Cup AZ?


----------



## Anon9 (Oct 21, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Burnout will come in the form of parental burnout.
> Even staying at a hotel that is "only" - $100 per night-  the cheapest weekend of travel to AZ/NV/UT is gonna run you $500 (hotel, gas, food, etc).  Maybe you can go lower budget by staying with friends/family and cooking your own meals.  But that's still gonna "burn" you out.  12 hours round trip in a car is something I can only do every so often.
> Plenty of OC families won't blink an eye spending big on a weekend -  But there's a lot of players out there who won't be able to foot that bill or time off of work that often.


Guest players!


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Oct 21, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> So, are top teams and their top players coming to Surf Cup AZ?


The top teams with plenty of money. Yes.  The top players from inner cities, no.   

By the way, they keep playing street ball and hispanic leagues in some of the inner cities.  Nobody is going to stop a kid with no wifi and no backyard from playing street ball.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 21, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> The top teams with plenty of money. Yes.  The top players from inner cities, no.
> 
> By the way, they keep playing street ball and hispanic leagues in some of the inner cities.  Nobody is going to stop a kid with no wifi and no backyard from playing street ball.


No one is going to stop a kid from playing streetball?

Only if it is in the street.  I've seen more than one park with padlocks or obstacles placed on the field to keep kids from playing.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> No one is going to stop a kid from playing streetball?
> 
> Only if it is in the street.  I've seen more than one park with padlocks or obstacles placed on the field to keep kids from playing.


You don't need a field to play street ball. You need a Street.


----------



## whatithink (Oct 21, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Stay and Play in Utah, Nevada, and Arizona is $100-$150 a night.   Compare that to the San Diego County hotels that run $200-$300, we are getting off cheap.


Obv. different times at the moment but remember that Jan is peak time for hotels in AZ.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 21, 2020)

watfly said:


> Not sure of your point (my comprehension, not your explanation).  No question UTLA is more political and militant than other districts although SDUSD is not far behind.  The community I live in tends to be more conservative for California and as such our districts are less liberal. As a result, they are attempting to reopen schools (In fact one of our districts applied for a waiver to reopen before across the board reopenings were allowed)  Unfortunately, due to complete ineptitude and lack of planning by my son's middle school district, the hybrid is a complete cluster.  My daughter's high school hybrid (only in person 1 day) is much better but far from ideal.  SDUSD was given the go ahead to reopen by the County a month or two ago but has steadfastly refused and has no current plans to do so in the future.  This is primarily driven by the influence of the union.
> 
> Meanwhile many private schools in our county, even some with limited resources, are open for full time, in person learning.  What don't private schools have? Unionized teachers.


Hold on. MY TURN. And I will speak not from my hip. You have had your run of whatever this. So stop it. Your offering opinion with a sample size the size of a golf ball. There is no recipe for any district (in CA) to know how this situation plays out. What works or what does not. What restrictions take place. What parents want. What a city requires. Or State holds you to. Covid 19 is F'd up. But, I do know what these agencies put on children, parents and teachers.


----------

